# Migrazione a xorg-server-1.8.0 (senza hal)

## canduc17

Butto giu' alcune note che mi sono servite per passare da xorg-server-1.7.6 a xorg-server-1.8.0 (senza il supporto ad Hal).Doc, threads ed articoli utilizzati:xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guidepost sul blog wgo-tthread utile del forum 1thread utile del forum 2

Pacchetti smascherati:

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

=media-fonts/font-util-1.1.1-r1

=media-libs/mesa-7.8.1

=x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r1

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.8

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24

=x11-libs/libvdpau-0.3-r2

=sys-fs/udev-151-r2

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0
```

Impostazione del kernel:

```
candesktop canduc # grep ^[^#].*EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m
```

/etc/make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom evdev"
```

Flag USE impostate:

```
sys-fs/udev extras

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 -hal +udev
```

Ho eliminato il supporto ad hal solo per xorg-server poiche' nel "thread utile del forum 2" riportato sopra ho letto che ci sono ancora diverse applicazioni che lo usano: quindi l'ho lasciato installato e nel runlevel di default come prima.

Dopo questi passi preliminari, ho dato un bel

```
emerge -jvuND xorg-server
```

Dopo l'installazione vi ritroverete sempre il vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf ed in piu' la directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ con all'interno il file 10-evdev.conf.

Questo file e' compilato con impostazioni generiche: io l'ho completamente commentato.

Le configurazioni che ho fatto successivamente sono state:modificare /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600M GT"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection
```

creare il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-keyboard.conf:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

  Identifier "keyboard"

  MatchIsKeyboard "on"

  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

  Driver "evdev"

  Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

creare il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/12-mouse.conf:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/12-mouse.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "mouse"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

Fatemi sapere se funzia anche a voi!

----------

## !equilibrium

Io non ho nessun file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* e tutte le mie tastiere, mouse e tavolette grafiche Wacom mi vengono riconosciute correttamente in automatico; il setup delle periferiche lo si dovrebbe fare tramite gli appositi tools dei WM/DE ed usare i file xorg.conf.d/* solo per quei WM/DE (come dwm e simili) che sono sprovvisti di tali tools.

Quindi per KDE/Gnome/XFce non ha senso settare i layout di tastiera/mouse in xorg.conf o xorg.conf.d/*.

----------

## canduc17

Ok, provero' a metterlo a posto...

Lo xorg.conf, secondo te e' ok invece?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Lo xorg.conf, secondo te e' ok invece?

 

sì ok, la regola è:  se è un driver opensource (quindi un pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-* di FreeDesktop) allora non va specificato nulla in xorg.conf perché l'autoconf farà tutto il lavoro sporco al posto dell'utente, mentre se è un driver proprietario (come nvidia o radeon) bisogna specificarlo in xorg.conf (ma solo le conf per il caricamento del driver closed, a tutto il resto penserà Xorg).

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho provato a usare xorg-server 1.8 senza hal (se attive sia le use hal e udev, xorg-server esclude hal), ho tolto dal runlevel hald, e kde4 è partito (dopo aver riemerso gli xf86-input-* necessari).

I problemi riguardavano il touchpad che era inusabile e l'automount delle periferiche che non andava.

Non avendo molto tempo da impiegare sul portatile, sono tornato indietro.

Magari a giugno farò qualche tentativo, e chi lo sa, magari lo scenario sarà nuovamente cambiato.

Ora come ora hal mi serve per gli autmount, mentre per synaptics credo che serviranno le regole in xorg.conf

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io ho provato a usare xorg-server 1.8 senza hal (se attive sia le use hal e udev, xorg-server esclude hal), ho tolto dal runlevel hald, e kde4 è partito (dopo aver riemerso gli xf86-input-* necessari).
> 
> I problemi riguardavano il touchpad che era inusabile e l'automount delle periferiche che non andava.
> 
> Non avendo molto tempo da impiegare sul portatile, sono tornato indietro.

 

sì, ma c'è un problema di fondo nel tuo ragionamento che sta generando non poca confusione: Xorg non ha nulla a che vedere con il montaggio/smontaggio delle periferiche scrivibili, queste sono a carico di HAL e del WM/DE e non sono oggetto di questa discussione; qui si sta facendo riferimento a tutte le periferiche che gestisce Xorg: monitor, schede video, tastiere, mouse, tavolette grafiche ecc ecc.

Per lo smontaggio/montaggio delle periferiche scrivibili devi attendere che i vari WM/DE e software vari abbiano fatto la migrazione da hal verso udev/dbus (che è attualmente in corso e comunque non è a carico di Xorg).

----------

## canduc17

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> Io non ho nessun file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* e tutte le mie tastiere, mouse e tavolette grafiche Wacom mi vengono riconosciute correttamente in automatico

 

A me non va niente se svuoto la cartella xorg.conf.d, mouse e tastiera non rispondono...sei sicuro di non avere almeno il file 10-evdev.conf?

Con quello (non commentato, ovviamente) e basta (eliminando cioè 11-keyboard.conf e 12-mouse.conf) anche a me funzionano mouse, tastiera e tavoletta wacom.

Ho dovuto però come hai detto tu, impostare il layout nel mio KDE in

```
Impostazioni di sistema --> Lingua e paese --> Mappatura della tastiera
```

Ho ancora due problemi che non sono riuscito a risolvere:

la mappatura di kdm è quella inglese ed è una rottura, avendo una password con caratteri strani che cambiano posizione da mappatura a mappatura;non riesco a caricare il modulo glx per le opengl: con

```
Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"      

EndSection
```

nello xorg.conf mi si impalla tutto e non parte proprio X

----------

## canduc17

Per il problema di GLX ho risolto.

Il fatto è che nella cartella /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/, dove Xorg va a pescare il modulo GLX, cè un link simolico sbagliato:

```
libglx.so -> ../../../opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so.195.36.24
```

Mi è bastato correggerlo con il link giusto

```
cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/

ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so.195.36.24 libglx.so
```

 ed ora le opengl funzionano. Appena ho tempo, metto sto fatto su BugZilla.

EDIT: ecco la segnalazione su bugzilla.

Nel mentre, ho visto che anche le librerie dri e dri2 non venivano caricate da xorg...allora ho fatto come sopra:

```
cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/

ln -sf /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so libdri.so

ln -sf /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so libdri2.so
```

----------

## xdarma

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ecco la segnalazione su bugzilla.
> 
> Nel mentre, ho visto che anche le librerie dri e dri2 non venivano caricate da xorg...allora ho fatto come sopra:
> ...

 

Non sei il solo ad avere questo problema  ;-)

Gironzolando su altri forum gentoo ho trovato una soluzione alternativa applicabile a chi usa ancora il file xorg.conf:

bisogna aggiungere a Section "Files" il percorso

ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

----------

